# AKC Black Lab Male to Stud



## windinghillretriever (Nov 2, 2015)

AKC Black Lab Male to Stud. Tall, American Style, 80lbs. He is gentle as a family dog and a great duck dog too. He has both Field Champions and National Field Champions in his pedigree. Just an overall great dog that we would like to breed and carry on his traits.


----------

